
Red Hat moving away from problematic language in open source code and docs - swonderl
https://www.redhat.com/en/blog/making-open-source-more-inclusive-eradicating-problematic-language
======
cromka
"I’d challenge you to remember what Demetris urged: listening to others with
empathy is not about debating or questioning someone else’s experience."

A great quote, very well summarizes most of the discussions I had with
borderline argumentative developers.

